# Help Needed - Coil Problem



## vaalboy (3/12/13)

This happened with my zmax tank and now with the Kanger mini so something I'm doing must be causing it.

After a day or two vaping, there is a sudden gurgling sound and the drawn resistance increases. This (after trying to trouble shoot - web research) appears to be due to the negative pressure in the tank forcing liquid into the coil pin, drip tip and then into mouth.

Changing the coil in the zmax sorted the issue so I wrote that off to a bum coil, but now the same is happening with the Kanger and I don't just want to change coils everytime this happens.

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Tom (3/12/13)

i rinse my tank and coil at least once a day with warm water....that was the end of that problem!


----------



## vaalboy (3/12/13)

Tom said:


> i rinse my tank and coil at least once a day with warm water....that was the end of that problem!


 
Do you dismantle the coil/allow the wicks to dry or do you just rinse and bobs your uncle?


----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

Also tends to happen when the tank is below 1/4 full? If so, just fill the tank up. I used to replace my coils every day. The old coil rinsed and went into a container with very hot water overnight. Took out next morning, towel off, let it dry on paper towel - ready to be used again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (3/12/13)

i just take the base off the tank and throroughly rinse it, then just blow it out a bit and putting it on a paper towel to dry. when you start using it, just vape a couple of small puffs....voila! i was also in your situation, and could not figure out what is wrong. ever since doing this i had not once a problem

i sometimes use it very shortly after the rinse....so for me it does not have to be bone dry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (3/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Also tends to happen when the tank is below 1/4 full?


 
i also read about that, somewhere. because i want to have lots of different flavours atm, looking for the ADV, i mostly don't fill the tanks. around half...so far, no issues. i also finish the juice in the tank.

Btw, i am coming close now with my search for ADV's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (3/12/13)

oh, btw.... someone wrote, when i was looking for advice, that the ZMax tank's coil is prone to that until you change it to the Kanger coil.

edith says: here you go....Decisions, Decisions...need Advice Pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (3/12/13)

Tom said:


> oh, btw.... someone wrote, when i was looking for advice, that the ZMax tank's coil is prone to that until you change it to the Kanger coil.
> 
> edith says: here you go....Decisions, Decisions...need Advice Pls


 
Thanks Tom - I cant even dismantle the zmax tank to clean, but another Kanger is already in the post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

Tom said:


> i also read about that, somewhere. because i want to have lots of different flavours atm, looking for the ADV, i mostly don't fill the tanks. around half...so far, no issues. i also finish the juice in the tank.
> 
> Btw, *i am coming close now with my search for ADV's*


Wow, that is great, more than one ADV? Share!


----------



## Tom (3/12/13)

i am not using the ZMax tank, just my 2 EVOD's and Mini PT....works perfectly for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (3/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Wow, that is great, more than one ADV? Share!


 
well, that is what i figured out, for me and my tastebuds  :

I am not so keen on the fruity ones, but I have enjoyed vanilla, coffee, tiramisu and the likes...so, i am more into the "heavy" flavours.

Right now:

VM4
VM Banana Cream (the only kind of fruity one)
Liqua Coffee (sometimes on its own, sometimes mixed with Vanilla)
well...that's what I currently use, daily. Although the Banana Cream was only 10ml, for testing, and will not last. Have to order!

But, who knows....that all might change again, its the constant search for the better, best, greatest. At least I figured the kind of flavours I like.


----------



## Andre (3/12/13)

Tom said:


> well, that is what i figured out, for me and my tastebuds  :
> 
> I am not so keen on the fruity ones, but I have enjoyed vanilla, coffee, tiramisu and the likes...so, i am more into the "heavy" flavours.
> 
> ...


That's a great start. For me, sweet (even slightly sweet) does not work. Huntsman (tobacco) from HHV is at the moment my adv, but as you say it stays a constant search. Have found I can do a DIY menthol for in between, which helps a lot.


----------



## Tom (5/12/13)

is your problem sorted now?


----------



## vaalboy (5/12/13)

Eish I'm still having issues with the zmax tank. Washing out the coils daily has sorted out the Kanga though so thanks for the assistance guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (5/12/13)

good to hear that it helped with the Kanger tanks....well, like I said, I am not using the Zmax tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

